# Simulador de corriente de 4 a 20 mA con tension de 24v fija



## lervinjc (Oct 20, 2012)

Buenos días amigos. Necesito hacer un simulador de corriente de 4 a 20 mA que sirva para simularle corriente a los  i/P (convertidor de corriente a presion) y poder calibrarlos. Quiero disenar este simulador de corriente con un pic y que muestre por medio de una lcd la seleccion de corriente.... Pero no sé como empezar. Tengo este diagrama de bloques que hice como idea principal. como programo el pic?


----------



## GO_zalo (Oct 20, 2012)

buenas pues me parece que lo que necesitas es una fuente de corriente regulable de 4 a 20 mA pero por lo que parece tiene que ser algo de bastante precisión. que uso le vas a dar? profesional o casero?


----------



## tamasati (Oct 23, 2012)

Me parece este circuito primero convierte de voltage a PWM, despues reestablece, y al final está un circuito simple que da de 4 a 20mA.


----------



## feliposky (Oct 24, 2012)

mi ra se lo que quieres hacer pero no se si lo controlaras desde un potenciometro o desde algun teclado, lo que puedes hacer es bajar la tensión de 24 a 5 volt con un simple regulador la cual varias cualquiera sea tu método, para el control de los 4 a 20 mA puedes usar un potenciometro digital como el CAT5269 y a la salida de la corriente colocas un circuito que te transforma de 0 a 5 volts (que se encuentra en este mismo foro) y los ingresas a otra entrada del pic, como un simple sistema de control (sistema de lazo cerrado)

espero no haberte enredado con la explicación 

realizaré este simulador ya que también lo ocupo y me intereso hacerlo de mas precisión 

saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 26, 2012)

Quieres las cosas difíciles con pic y LCD más fácil un LM317 configurado como fuente de corriente un potenciómetro lineal marcado con los valores de salida ya medidos.
Ahora con pic seria poner una resistencia en un pin ADC y que mida un valor de tensión y si varia la tensión lo regula el programa del  para que no cambien de valor  por medio de  PWM(con filtro pasa bajo) o DAC y en la salida a un amplificador.


----------



## lervinjc (Dic 25, 2012)

GO_zalo dijo:


> buenas pues me parece que lo que necesitas es una fuente de corriente regulable de 4 a 20 mA pero por lo que parece tiene que ser algo de bastante precisión. que uso le vas a dar? profesional o casero?



Uso industrial... Por ello necesito una buena precision... Lo que quiero es lo siguiente:
La simulacion de corriente lo quiero hacer usando un pic del cual me han recomendado uno que trabaje ha frecuencias mas alta que la del 16f877 como el  18f455 si no me equivoco que trabaja a 20MHZ. Al pic le debo conectar como entrada dos pulsadores como entrada en los que puedo subir o bajar la corriente el cual lo visualizare por medio de una lcd. a la salida del pic le debo conectar un dac o un compuesto r-2r para lograr mejor presicion... seguido del r2r se debe conectar una configuracion del lm741 o tl082, que convertirá el voltaje en corriente...
Mi problema más fuerte está en el programa y algo en el esquema...


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 1, 2013)

Si lo necesitas calibrar para uso industrial y el PLC que lo va a emplear tiene mayor resolución de conversión que la de 10bits de un PIC no te va a servir para nada, tendrás que conseguir un chip más especializado y si no puedes calibrar tu circuito para calibrar este otro no tiene caso. Otra cosa es que no entiendo eso de "tensión fija" si lo que envía es corriente no tendrá tensión fija por que el receptor deberá proporcionar de cierta impedancia fija.


----------



## saimonalanes (Feb 19, 2013)

Con relaciòn a un generador de 4-20 mA,depende que uso le vas a dar,para uso profesional existe en el mercado simuladores de 4-20,1-5Vdc y 0-10 Vdc,si es para calibraciones y/o para uso de trabajos de instrumentaciòn, tiene que ser  instrumentos de alta confianza y no instrumentos caseros.Pero si el tècnico no tiene esa facilidad de comprar un instrumento caro,puede hacer lo siguiente: Con una fuente regulada de 24 Vdc de buena calidad se puede hacer el generador de 4-20 mA,segùn esquema adjunta.
Saimòn


----------



## RUBEN1812 (Oct 4, 2014)

De igual forma estoy buscando como hacer un generador d*e* 4 a 20mA y poder visualizarlo en lcd en un pic*.*
*S*i lo hago con resistencia,sería i = v/r i = 5 / 250  i = 20ma.* ¿Q*u*é* tiene q*ue* ver*?*
*¿M*e sirve? *P*uede q*ue* alguien  sepa y me diga.


----------

